# My biggest planted tank



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's a shot of my 130gall tank, which is few months old. Your comments would be highly appreciated.

Rgds,
Fiki


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

nice job


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks great. I think I see hydrocotyle on the far left and some kind of val(?) next to that, followed by baby tears? Anyway, my eyes are drawn more to the just-right-from-center area with the red plant in front of it. If others agree with that, you might want to consider rescaping with the focus on the left area more...perhaps the area where that sword plant resides. Looks great though. Nice growth on everything and the foreground is grown in nicely.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Beauty


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

I like the eclectic look... when it is too planned out it sometimes doesn't look natural... 

The tank looks great how it is...


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank you guys for your comments/advices. In the light of the recent rescaping I've made, hope that the update of my tank will be posted soon, so we can compare changes.

Rgds.
Fiki


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

After the minor changes, here’s an update of my tank… Your comments are welcome.

Rgds,
Fiki


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nicely done Fiki! Might be time for a trimming and reshaping on some of those taller plants. Looking good all around, keep us posted.

-John N.


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

nice setup


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

very impressive...


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Terrific. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Very beutiful!
And very Dutch style I think.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

The newer setup is more organized and allows the viewer to pan around before getting too attached to one specific focal point. Nicely done!


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Few months ago, I decided to replant my tank (after a year of doing nothin' since the last photo). So here is an update. Will be back soon with some new pics. Here is a recent photo (2 weeks ago) and the another one month ago. Your comments/suggestions are highly appreciated.

Thanks a mil.
fiki


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

It's gorgeous Fiki! Looks like the plant on the left is Cabomba furcata? It would look awesome once it grows in a bit more and can form a thicket.


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Jessie. You r right, it's C. furcata. As it doesn't seem to be well in this tank I put few stems few weeks ago in several other tanks, in order to find out what could be an eventual problem with Cabomba's growth, insufficient light or something else.

rgds,
fiki


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks great! My favorite is the third one; I guess that was two weeks ago?


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

That's right, 3rd one is the one you mentioned. New setup will follow in next week or 2, as I was forced to make some changes due to different rate of plants' growth.

Regards,

Fikus


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's a layout captured month ago. Your comments are appreciated.

Best regards,

Fiki


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

huge and nice


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Sweet tank!


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for your comments. 

Rgds,

fiki


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

... and some more pictures



















best regards,

Fiki


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautifull tank, made. 

Pozdrav zemljače !!!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank you guys. Here's a front view. Unfortuntely, have no success with Red Cabomba (one of my favorite aquatic plants) due to insufficient light but all other plants look satisfied.










Best regards,

Filip


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Just stopping back by....

Love the progression that this tank has made.

Keep us updated please.


----------

